# Omnipod and libre!!



## Cookiemonster2017 (May 3, 2018)

I'm changing my pod site tomorrow, just wondering if anyone knows if it's ok to put it next to a libre CGM? I'm aware the omnipod uses infrared to communicate with the handset and libre does something as well, will it mess their signals up if they're next to eachother?? 
Any advice is greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## Sally71 (May 3, 2018)

There's also the issue of whether insulin going in next to the Libre will mess up its readings!  You probably need to try to put them at least a couple of inches apart.


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (May 3, 2018)

Ah I didn't think of that! Thank you!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 3, 2018)

Libre uses NFC so if Omnipod uses infra red that won’t clash. I agree with Sally though - you are probably best keeping them as far apart as you can.


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (May 3, 2018)

Thank you - will change my plans 
I'm currently only on trial with the libre so I haven't been told much yet, can you put it on the same parts of your body as you would a pump?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 3, 2018)

I have seen people put Libre elsewhere (with variable results) but the back of the arm is the only officially supported location for them. 

I think you can put pods in various places though?


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (May 3, 2018)

Oh ok, thank you and yes I think so, my pod goes on the back of my arm and on my abdomen, but I know it can go on the lower back and back/side of thighs as well


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2018)

... or if the pod's on your right arm, use your left for the libre!


----------



## stephknits (May 4, 2018)

I wear my pod all over the place -what lower back, upper legs, stomach, arms.  There is a blanket no for the libre in our area, so can't help with that aspect.  I do get better adsorption with the pod on my arms to stomach, so might be something to be aware of.  Enjoy podding!


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the tips waiting for the summer to try it On my legs - think it would be a bit uncomfortable under jeans


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2018)

I like the Libre system & gives good info


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (May 4, 2018)

I'm finding the "trend" arrows really helpful, haven't ever used anything like that before and previously relied on my food diary


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2018)

Cookiemonster2017 said:


> I'm finding the "trend" arrows really helpful, haven't ever used anything like that before and previously relied on my food diary


The info you get is great. Even if you can get a Libre for a couple of weeks


----------

